# Daiwa Grand Wave 30SHW



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Daiwa Grand Wave 30SHW surf casting reel

Original owner
Very good condition with some minor cosmetic scratches. Mechanically 10/10.
Reliable reel
Well maintained by owner
Made in Japan
5 ball bearings
6.1:1 gear ratio
Speed shaft system
Waterproof Drag System
Infinite anti-reverse
Line capacity: 14/490 yds, 20/295 yds, 25/235 yds mono
Reel is loaded with 17lb test Suffix Tritanium line.
Price: $80 local pickup only near Dover DE


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

$80 - Last chance before I remove posting.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sale pending at this time.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reel is available


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Last chance - $75. Shipping, if needed, will be an additional $8.70


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll take it with shipping..PM me with payment info....Thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sold to AbuMike. PM forthcoming.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Received and replied to....Thanks


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Reel mailed out last night. Enjoy!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

You Got a 20


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Reel received, thanks again...


----------

